
LinkedIn CEO Steps Down to Focus on Increasing Network Diversity - ajaviaad
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kimelsesser/2020/02/05/linkedin-ceo-steps-down-and-focuses-on-increasing-network-diversity/
======
winternett
Maybe cut back on the totally useless and bewildering pop-ups and fix the
totally unintuitive UI?

But that's none of my business...

